

Show HN: Google Analytics for Excel files - przytu1
http://excelpanel.com

======
bliti
How does it work? Is there anything to be installed? Is it a plugin into
something else? The landing page lacks that important information.

~~~
ArekDymalski
"Get Tracker. Install Excel extension." suggests it's a plugin.

~~~
bliti
Yes, but a plug in for what? Office? Excel? *? I'm really curious because I
know people who will want to know about this service (and will ask the same
question).

~~~
przytu1
Hello, we started with a plugin for Excel, but in the future plugin for Office
could be interesting. Which way would be most suitable for you? I am open for
all suggestions :)

------
colinbartlett
Do you think you will run afoul of Microsoft for using their trademark in your
product name? Is there a lawyer here who can chime in?

~~~
przytu1
Thank you for pointing this out. We will definitely take care of this issue.

Maybe "Analytics Panel for Excel" would be safier, as @BjoernKW suggests.

~~~
colinbartlett
You're welcome! I'll be following your product closely, it looks very
interesting.

